# Trip of lifetime for Alabama guys



## rjfree (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok guys new to your forum so if I step out of bounds i apolgize upfront and please correct me. We have a trip planned from Tuscaloosa, AL to Medina ND for the week of Oct 14-21. Group of 5 guys, been duck hunting for several years together. This is the trip we have always dreamed of. You read the articles and watch the hunting shows, ND is where it all begins. We are NOT the know it all, great duck hunters that I am sure you guys are use to seeing from out of state hunters, but we enjoy the fellowship and brotherhood of duckhunting. We respect the land and the sport and really hope this trip can be something we try to do annually as a group. Will take any advise regarding anything that may make trip more enjoyable. We have talked to a few people in our area that have made trips to ND in past but we can always use local advise that may avoid mistakes after a 23 hour drive. Look forward to any info you guys can throw our way. Few things we are debating on; is a lab a huge benefit in most hunting situations there?, do we bring a bunch of decoys, as we have been told the walks into duck holes will be long?, lay out blinds?, dry field hunting even possible that time of year?, do we actually have any chance pheasant hunting and actually seeing any pheasants?, do we bring Dreamland Ribs (world famous bbq) to bribe information from locals? Again we appreciate any helpful advice and would love to share any info about out hunting in our part of the country.Can't wait to see the state of ND. Thanks.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm not from NoDak but definitely bring the lab and layout blinds.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Good luck. Burn a lot of fuel scouting. Be respectful of landowners. Ask permission, even if the dirt is unposted (if there is a house nearby). Take gracious landowners a case of beer, out to eat etc... Building relationships is not a one week a year proposal... bring the dogs - I would not go if I could not watch my dogs work.

I have met the nicest, most generous people I have ever come across in ND. I look forward to going back every year to see the friends I have made the last 12 years and make new ones. I truly cherish the people, the land and the wildlife that is North Dakota. If you don't fall in love with everything up there, then it is your fault.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Coming from a non-resident.....laydown blinds a must, spinners with good batteries, more field decoys than floaters, lab if you can control it and especially if you plan to hunt water,coolers for bringing home birds,chest waders/not hip boots,not sure about upland in that area but why not, have 1 or 2 guys scout the afternoon/evening while the others hunt, rake to gather stubble, camera, run to a store there for food/drinks and spend your money in their smaller towns.

Alex


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Welcome guys, I hope you have a great time. I would say bring everything you have room for. Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it. 
Medina is about 30 miles west of me in the Missouri Coteau. From that area you should be able to field hunt mallards etc or hit the large deep wetlands for divers. All within 20 miles.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Bring lots of money for gas for scouting, layout blinds, field decoys and try not to bust roosts  
Goood Luck Hunting and I hope you have a good time in our great state


----------



## rjfree (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that has sent replies and e-mails. A lot of useful information about style and techniques which is priceless information. We can't wait to meet you guys in person and get to fellowship and share stories with. I truly believe duck hunting is a brotherhood and we can't wait to experience what your region has to offer. Would love to return the favor and help anyone with info for duck hunting in our region. Again thanks to all you guys.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Another thing I'd recommend....a GPS. Lock in the location so you can find it in the dark easier.

Alex


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

goosegrinder said:


> Another thing I'd recommend....a GPS. Lock in the location so you can find it in the dark easier.
> 
> Alex


Good point, and to build on that: If your spending the money to come this far purchase a NDTRAX for your gps. It will give you land ownership (private, state, federal,), plots, wetlands, etc. It will be a great aid in scouting. I think it's about $80 for the chip. If you have an older gps like my Garming 60cs you will need to transfer from a CD on your computer to your gps.


----------



## TakeThatDrake (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm sure you'll have a great trip, I agree, I always bring as much equipment for as many situations as I can. Everyone lightly touched on but didn't explain the best way(or one of the best ways) to duck hunt in North Dakota. Field Hunting in my opinion is the best and funnest way to duck hunt. I'm sure your planning on bringing a duck boat, you might get some looks driving into the state, and here is why... Ducks in North Dakota and everywhere else for that matter congregate into groups that gradually grow larger and larger as they migrate south. These groups of birds will rest in groups of water. This is know as a "roost". If you are hunting water near a "roost", or you try and setup right where the birds were previously resting you will scare them out of the area, and if it's late enough... who knows, you might of scared them into South Dakota and on down the line. If you find a large group of birds resting in the water, by large I would say anything more than 40-50 birds +/-. A spot with 40 birds could turn into 400 by the next day. DO NOT try and sneak up to them, DO NOT try and setup in the water too close to them. By too close I would say within 300 yards depending on the wind. The wind will determine how much the sound of your muzzle blast will carry. The number one thing... DO NOT try and setup your decoy spread in the AM right on the spot they were resting. All three of these can spook the birds out of the area... aka... bust the "roost". Instead... (from a distance) spend some time and watch where the birds are feeding. Periodically you will see smaller flocks of birds, and sometimes almost the whole group of resting birds, lift up off the water and fly to a field and feed. This is the spot you want to be hunting. In the field and not in the water. And you don't even have to be right on the spot you saw the birds landing in the field. It could be in the same field, but on the other side of the field, it could be a field in between the water and the field they were feeding in. They don't exclusively feed in just that one spot. The most important thing is that your are far enough way from the "roost" that if and when you shoot, the sound won't carry towards the "roost" and scare the birds away. I try and play the wind. Use layout blinds and have them facing the opposite direction and down wind of the "roost". This is of course if your hunting within 500-1000 yards of the "roost". I try not to hunt any closer than 500 yards. I have hunted closer than that before, but i was below a hill, the wind was blowing at me, and I made sure not to shoot in the direction of the "roost". The birds never left and 3 of us got our limits a couple days in a row. Nothing I described is illegal of course, you can hunt water if you want, and I do too. There is excellent diver hunting on some of the big water. Just try not to disturb any large groups of resting birds in the process. So bring field hunting equipment, i.e. field decoys, even water decoys will work if you prop them up in the field. Layout blinds too. And the most important thing is money for gas and a good set of binoculars. You might have to do a lot of scouting to find groups of birds and also to find out where they are feeding. Then in turn, it might take a lot of windshield time/time on the phone trying to track down the landowner who owns the field to get permission. ALWAYS try and be as respectful as possible when hunting other peoples land. Don't give the rest of us a bad name. Other than that, your gonna see a lot of beautiful land and meet a lot of real nice people. I'm sure you'll have a great trip! Good luck, and shoot straight!


----------



## JDP (Aug 17, 2011)

TakeThatDrake said:


> I'm sure you'll have a great trip, I agree, I always bring as much equipment for as many situations as I can. Everyone lightly touched on but didn't explain the best way(or one of the best ways) to duck hunt in North Dakota. Field Hunting in my opinion is the best and funnest way to duck hunt. I'm sure your planning on bringing a duck boat, you might get some looks driving into the state, and here is why... Ducks in North Dakota and everywhere else for that matter congregate into groups that gradually grow larger and larger as they migrate south. These groups of birds will rest in groups of water. This is know as a "roost". If you are hunting water near a "roost", or you try and setup right where the birds were previously resting you will scare them out of the area, and if it's late enough... who knows, you might of scared them into South Dakota and on down the line. If you find a large group of birds resting in the water, by large I would say anything more than 40-50 birds +/-. A spot with 40 birds could turn into 400 by the next day. DO NOT try and sneak up to them, DO NOT try and setup in the water too close to them. By too close I would say within 300 yards depending on the wind. The wind will determine how much the sound of your muzzle blast will carry. The number one thing... DO NOT try and setup your decoy spread in the AM right on the spot they were resting. All three of these can spook the birds out of the area... aka... bust the "roost". Instead... (from a distance) spend some time and watch where the birds are feeding. Periodically you will see smaller flocks of birds, and sometimes almost the whole group of resting birds, lift up off the water and fly to a field and feed. This is the spot you want to be hunting. In the field and not in the water. And you don't even have to be right on the spot you saw the birds landing in the field. It could be in the same field, but on the other side of the field, it could be a field in between the water and the field they were feeding in. They don't exclusively feed in just that one spot. The most important thing is that your are far enough way from the "roost" that if and when you shoot, the sound won't carry towards the "roost" and scare the birds away. I try and play the wind. Use layout blinds and have them facing the opposite direction and down wind of the "roost". This is of course if your hunting within 500-1000 yards of the "roost". I try not to hunt any closer than 500 yards. I have hunted closer than that before, but i was below a hill, the wind was blowing at me, and I made sure not to shoot in the direction of the "roost". The birds never left and 3 of us got our limits a couple days in a row. Nothing I described is illegal of course, you can hunt water if you want, and I do too. There is excellent diver hunting on some of the big water. Just try not to disturb any large groups of resting birds in the process. So bring field hunting equipment, i.e. field decoys, even water decoys will work if you prop them up in the field. Layout blinds too. And the most important thing is money for gas and a good set of binoculars. You might have to do a lot of scouting to find groups of birds and also to find out where they are feeding. Then in turn, it might take a lot of windshield time/time on the phone trying to track down the landowner who owns the field to get permission. ALWAYS try and be as respectful as possible when hunting other peoples land. Don't give the rest of us a bad name. Other than that, your gonna see a lot of beautiful land and meet a lot of real nice people. I'm sure you'll have a great trip! Good luck, and shoot straight!


AMEN BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I dont think you could have explained it any better.
:beer:


----------



## canes1123 (Aug 27, 2011)

The 5 years i went to Nodak there was 3 guys and a dog and we did not take a boat we had all stackable goose decoys and water duck decoys and no blinds we put some 36 inch goose shells over our legs and did great, limits every day on ducks. That was the first time ever field hunting and it was so fun we finally have layout blinds and hunt fields here in IN.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

RJFREE,


> do we bring Dreamland Ribs (world famous bbq)


Bring all the ribs you can fit in the coolers!!! :beer:

I will cross the border and meet you in ND to pick up the ribs. Had the Dreamland ribs this past May while visiting friends in Greensboro, AL. To die for......

Have fun in ND....I am serious about the ribs :thumb:


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

goosegrinder said:


> Another thing I'd recommend....a GPS. Lock in the location so you can find it in the dark easier.
> 
> Alex


Ditto, I lost a white tahoe with white enclosed trailer last yr. The farmer had to drive me to it lol.


----------



## rooster_david (May 13, 2010)

Man, everyone has gave you slot of helpful information. Last year was my first year up and my main concern was finding places and seeking permission. We did not have a problem. It was a trip of a lifetime for sure, but now has turned into a yearly trip. We will be there Oct 15th-22nd and I cannot wait. I'm already packing things up and already losing sleep just thinking of the trip! You will have a great time! I met some of the most nicest people while hunting there, and the landowners were some of the nicest people you'll ever meet. Standup people for sure! Though, our only problem was, locals and other hunter made fun of us because we came from Arkansas to hunt. Some thought that was crazy! Lol. Other then that, we took alot of stuff last year, decoy wise that we never used but it is good to have it, that way you have options on fields or water hunting.

Just want to thank all the resident and landowners on here from ND for your fine state!

Goodluck man, I'm sure you'll do great and after your trip, you'll start planning next years trip on the way home. I know we did!!


----------

